# Viper 5301 auto start - car cuts out while driving!



## bobster79 (Jan 23, 2012)

Long story short............

I was given my father's 98 ford Taurus after he passed away a few years back. he was retired and did not drive it much. it had 44k miles on it when I received it.
To update it I went to Best Buy and had them install the Viper 5301 remote starter.
Within a month or two of the installation and receiving the car I would be driving down the road and the car's electrical system would just cut out....but just for a split second ....and continue driving as if nothing had happened. But I knew something had happened because my car would die and my radio would go out.....all but just for a quick second.

However, at the time I did not connect the dots and people told me it could be a fuel thing or a host of others things. And because it happened so infrequently it was hard to figure out what was going on especially being an older car.

I got through that winter and summer without to much trouble. But come the following winter (last year 2010 -2011 when I started using the remote again) it started acting up again. Slow at first (not many incidents at first) but it got worse as time went on. It would repeatedly kill the electricity in the car. As many as 10 to 15+ times in a mile near the end before my car would die one time while on lunch break from work. I then had the car towed to my mechanic, he then tested the electrical system and because my car was not "acting up" at the time he could not find anything wrong with it . So I went on my merry way.

As a side note during this time and a little prior (Fall 2010) my car would selectively start using the key until it finally died at lunch and was towed away and this was December 2010. And like I said I just picked it up from the mechanic as if nothing happened!

At this point someone mentioned it could be the remote starter so I took it to BB and had them disconnect it. The car problems stopped.

So in the spring of 2011 they installed another one ( free of charge) with no problems until I started using it now (Jan 2012) with extreme (again) 10 to 15+ times cutting electrical power and killing the car as I drive. So here I am puttering down the road and the car's goes off and on and off and on......you get the idea. Also, now once in awhile stepping on the brake or adjusting the blower on the heater will cause it to cut out for a quick second.

Other notes...back in the Fall of 2010 when it would selectively start even with the key not in the keyhole the starter would rapidly "click" "click" "click" on its own! Which did stop after BB removed the Remote Starter. Also, last summer (2011) my solenoid died and I had it replaced.

Can anybody please help! 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check the Ignition Harness, where it bolts to the Key Cylinder, check all after market connections.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

* Constant 12 volts* L GREEN/VIOLET (2) &	YELLOW (2) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
* Ignition 12 volts* RED/L GREEN	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
*Starter* RED/L BLUE	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
* Ignition #2* GRAY/YELLOW	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS (BLOWER)
* Ignition #3* RED/L BLUE IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS (HEAT/AC) **
*Accessory* BLACK/L GREEN	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS

Here are your remote starter connections, might want to check them and make sure they are all still connected, the car will still RS without the accessory on, but if it is loose then it can cause some problems.


----------

